# ?

## Waldemar

:
           (   )        ..         ?

----------


## 23q

*Waldemar*,     .    100 ...+   (   )
         4    .     .

----------

?        *Waldemar*,   ,

----------


## Enter

.

----------


## Waldemar

, IP-,   ,    1  ...      10 /     3500   ...       10          100  ,       ,  10        "" ))

----------


## erazer

.     .       :   .    -   . , ,   .. -      ,      .   :     , -    ,  ,   .

----------


## Waldemar

?        3G 3 ,      ...      ?

----------


## erazer

> ?        3G 3 ,      ...      ?

   .  E1 -  2 .   -   .
 (    ).    -      . 
     : 
1.   "" ?        .     . 
2.   ""?    -    "". ,        . 
      ,   ,      - .   1-3   .    .    -    .   -      ""      :          ,     "" ,      -   .

----------

*Waldemar*,     

> **

----------


## lubny

> ?        3G 3 ,      ...      ?

   Intellecom      (MPLS VPN L3)     .
     ,    . http://www.poltavaforum.com/intellec...la-canopy.html

----------


## 23q

> ?

   ,    .   ,      ...  .  !   

> .

  -!    : -  ,   ,   , ,  .  . ?!! 3500???  ????      ...   ... 
   :   ?!

----------


## Waldemar

> -!    : -  ,   ,   , ,  .  . ?!! 3500???  ????      ...   ... 
>    :   ?!

       : "   ,     "

----------


## 23q

*Waldemar*,   ,    10- , load balancing-,           .

----------


## erazer

> ,    .   ,      ...  .  !

  .          " "   ?     .

----------

"" ?

----------


## Ezhachok

?
  ...
   (),  ().
     (-,  -   )          -      70-80%   .
    , -    - , 1    100 .           .        -  ,  ,    .

----------


## erazer

> "" ?

          " ".    - .        :)   

> (-,  -   )          -      70-80%   .

    ?  ? 
   -   : 
-        ""    ,     ,   ,   ; 
-          99.(9)% -      .         (    ). 
 ,     , , .

----------


## rust

> ,     .

    10, UA-IX  
   .......

----------


## Mihey

,       ,   ,     , .....  ,       )      , ,    ,          .  ,                .     1,5-2 ,   .       .  )

----------


## Ezhachok

> ?  ?

   ,  .      .          .

----------

